# an FA with a skinny girl?



## roddles (Oct 17, 2008)

lately, I have been indulging in my fettish alot. but i really want to try someting new. lately I have been looking at skinny girls with some in interest. Wouldn't a bit of contrast be cool wouldn't it be cool to date a girl who is only a quarter of the wieght you are used to. It would be such a different experience and i think it would make for some awesome contrast. Does any other FA's feel like that or is it OK to be an allrounder?


----------



## Ichida (Oct 17, 2008)

To my mind as an FFA - I can definately find thin guys attractive on some levels, and they can get my eye roving a bit. I find they just cant keep my eye or attention, and I end up wishing they were chubbier anyway!

Plus on the...intimates...it doesn't work out so well on my half, if you take my meaning


----------



## shazz2602 (Oct 17, 2008)

I know alot of men who like all shapes and sizes of women, I think in general they just like women lol. 
Personally though i think to be a real FA i guess you have to like just big girls. But then again there are so many different sizes of big girls. Its all quite confusing as some women on here i look at and think YOUR SKINNY, and wonder why they class themselves as a bbw. 
As in everything in life its all down to personal choice wether you like big, skinny, tall, short, white, black or you go for personalty? the fact of the matter will always be the same just go for someone you like not who or what they are!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Oct 17, 2008)

quarter of the girl .. quarter of the girl .. 

maybe if the previous girl I dated was like .. 1,200lbs .. quarter of that would work for me. 

honestly though, it's something I've never really thought about and doesn't do anything for me, but I can see the appeal .. maybe .. let me imagine this for a second

oooh baby, I love how you slide in and out of the booth with such ease .. mmm no belly pressing into the table there .. 

yeah, I can't get behind this.


----------



## furious styles (Oct 17, 2008)

tried it, incidentally. my findings were:

no no no no no no no no no no no


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Oct 17, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> tried it, incidentally. my findings were:
> 
> no no no no no no no no no no no



haha funny you should post such, since my initial response consisted merely of this sound clip. I figured Hook could say it just as well as I could. 

http://new.wavlist.com/movies/204/hook-no.wav


----------



## bellyjelly (Oct 17, 2008)

shazz2602 said:


> I know alot of men who like all shapes and sizes of women, I think in general they just like women lol. !



I agree with you. There are lots of attractive people out there and why not experiment? You're not hurting anyone eh.

Personally, I've found men attractive across the size spectrum.


----------



## Ivy (Oct 17, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> quarter of the girl .. quarter of the girl ..
> 
> maybe if the previous girl I dated was like .. 1,200lbs .. quarter of that would work for me.
> 
> ...




"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to BothGunsBlazing again."

aw damn.


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 17, 2008)

roddles said:


> wouldn't it be cool to date a girl who is only a quarter of the wieght you are used to. It would be such a different experience and i think it would make for some awesome contrast.



Why not just divide the last fat girl you dated into four parts? That way you get four different "experiences," and they're all a "quarter of the size."

Hey, as long as you get to experience a "contrast." Anything goes, right?


----------



## Rowan (Oct 17, 2008)

Ivy said:


> "You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to BothGunsBlazing again."
> 
> aw damn.



I get that same response a lot lol


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 17, 2008)

I got him for you, Ivy.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Oct 17, 2008)

I got him too.. such a cute and clever young man.


----------



## kayrae (Oct 18, 2008)

In Amy Winehouse's voice: "I tried to date a skinnny gi-i-i-rl, but I said no no no..." Anyway, you should do it and report back.



mfdoom said:


> tried it, incidentally. my findings were:
> 
> no no no no no no no no no no no


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 18, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> tried it, incidentally. my findings were:
> 
> no no no no no no no no no no no





BothGunsBlazing said:


> haha funny you should post such, since my initial response consisted merely of this sound clip. I figured Hook could say it just as well as I could.
> 
> http://new.wavlist.com/movies/204/hook-no.wav





kayrae said:


> In Amy Winehouse's voice: "I tried to date a skinnny gi-i-i-rl, but I said no no no..." Anyway, you should do it and report back.



In my experience, she was a great person, but my penis wall all like AH AH AH!.

(woot for _Jurassic Park _soundbytes!)


----------



## furious styles (Oct 18, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> In my experience, she was a great person, but my penis wall all like AH AH AH!.
> 
> (woot for _Jurassic Park _soundbytes!)



Well that's not too bad. Mine was closer to this, the vaudevillian overacting included. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tim5nU3DwIE


----------



## kayrae (Oct 18, 2008)

good one, Blackjack.


----------



## george83 (Oct 18, 2008)

I have no desire what so ever to go with a skinny girl.

Infact the idea of it makes me quite sick.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 18, 2008)

I am BBMe, and I approve this thread.

At the very least, I approve the responses! 

View attachment legendary-thread.jpg


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 18, 2008)

roddles said:


> lately, I have been indulging in my fettish alot. but i really want to try someting new. lately I have been looking at skinny girls with some in interest. Wouldn't a bit of contrast be cool wouldn't it be cool to date a girl who is only a quarter of the wieght you are used to. It would be such a different experience and i think it would make for some awesome contrast. Does any other FA's feel like that or is it OK to be an allrounder?



I made it cool to be an allrounder. Haha. 

But that's exactly how I do it though. My preference (I have no problem with you using "Fetish" if that applies to you [Endless debate I don't want to start *Whistles*]) is something that always changes because I try to appreciate women that appeal to me the way they come. It doesn't always work  , but I try.


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 19, 2008)

Jon Blaze said:


> I made it cool to be an allrounder. Haha.
> 
> But that's exactly how I do it though. My preference (I have no problem with you using "Fetish" if that applies to you [Endless debate I don't want to start *Whistles*]) is something that always changes because I try to appreciate women that appeal to me the way they come. It doesn't always work  , but I try.



Oh, I'm gonna start that endless debate! lol

Anyways, I know how ya feel buddy. Just because I have a certain preference for f..f-ff... big girls, that doesn't mean I don't like skinny girls either. I do, just not as much as the love I have for the girls who have more cushion for the pushin'!


----------



## ClickFa (Oct 19, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Why not just divide the last fat girl you dated into four parts? That way you get four different "experiences," and they're all a "quarter of the size."
> 
> Hey, as long as you get to experience a "contrast." Anything goes, right?



What, like.... date just her leg, or something? I'll admit, that would be different.

ClickFA


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 19, 2008)

I dated my own leg for a while, it was pretty hot. Then I figured out what was going on.


----------



## pinkylou (Oct 19, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> I dated my own leg for a while, it was pretty hot. Then I figured out what was going on.



Did ya dress it up in fishnet stockings?


----------



## Blockierer (Oct 19, 2008)

An FA with a skinny girl is like a rocket without propellant.


----------



## TheIceManVer2.0 (Oct 19, 2008)

as someone who has been with both extremes, they offer different things, obviously. While various sizes of BBW are usually what get me going, it is often a singular woman that makes the difference. You can be a good looking BBW and have the sexuality of a pair of socks, or be a thin or thinner woman and blow me away. I have a weird radar with sexiness tho. Its like I can feel it off someone, and that girl isn't always a BBW. My current GF is a BBW, and most of my past gf's were at least considered plump, but I see where the OP is coming from in regards to a different experience as far as body types. But, like already stated, if I got into bed w/ someone w/ little to no chub on them, I think the whole thing might be less than stellar...


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 19, 2008)

roddles said:


> lately, I have been indulging in my fettish alot. but i really want to try someting new. lately I have been looking at skinny girls with some in interest. Wouldn't a bit of contrast be cool wouldn't it be cool to date a girl who is only a quarter of the wieght you are used to. It would be such a different experience and i think it would make for some awesome contrast. Does any other FA's feel like that or is it OK to be an allrounder?



I date skinny girls no problem. I'm a lot more attracted to fat girls but I go for personality over looks.

Laugh all you want but if you put a 120 pound girl who lives close, can pay bills, be kind to my family and is an all around sweetheart and a 320 pound girl who has no job, is pretty much a bitch to everyone and lives 100 miles away.....I'll take the thin girl. Now if you reverse it and the 320 lb girl is super sweet and the 120 lb girl is a bitch, I'd go with the 320 lb girl.

I'm forever an F/A, but if my perfect match just so happens to be small, I won't mind.


----------



## gangstadawg (Oct 19, 2008)

george83 said:


> I have no desire what so ever to go with a skinny girl.
> 
> Infact the idea of it makes me quite sick.


i agree but its not that it makes me sick im just not attracted to skinny women. i dated a few and didnt like it and my friends still try to hook me up with em and they know im not attracted to them. i can be friends with a skinny woman but im not going beyond that.


----------



## gangstadawg (Oct 19, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> I date skinny girls no problem. I'm a lot more attracted to fat girls but I go for personality over looks.
> 
> Laugh all you want but if you put a 120 pound girl who lives close, can pay bills, be kind to my family and is an all around sweetheart and a 320 pound girl who has no job, is pretty much a bitch to everyone and lives 100 miles away.....I'll take the thin girl. Now if you reverse it and the 320 lb girl is super sweet and the 120 lb girl is a bitch, I'd go with the 320 lb girl.
> 
> I'm forever an F/A, but if my perfect match just so happens to be small, I won't mind.


in that case id just wait for a 320 lb girl that can do the things as the thin. i never settle for less than i want.


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 19, 2008)

gangstadawg said:


> in that case id just wait for a 320 lb girl that can do the things as the thin. i never settle for less than i want.



Life doesn't work that way, in a perfect world I'd have a gaining girl living down the street....but you're right about not settling for less than what you want, that's good advice.


----------



## Poncedeleon (Oct 19, 2008)

I've had a lot more thin women than bbws show interest in me. I'm not really sure if I could date one, though. I don't think either of us would end up very happy if the physical attraction wasn't there.


----------



## gangstadawg (Oct 19, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> Life doesn't work that way, in a perfect world I'd have a gaining girl living down the street....but you're right about not settling for less than what you want, that's good advice.


life may not work that way but good things come to those who wait.


----------



## GordoNegro (Oct 19, 2008)

Sometimes better to wait than to risk hurting someone; by evolving into those closet FA cases lurking the paysites late at night or secretely hitting the bbw clubs due to a lack of attraction/chemistry.


----------



## Bagalute (Oct 19, 2008)

Once you go fat there's no going back 

Seriously, should I ever be single again I doubt I'd start a relationship with a skinny girl. Although they say "Never say never"...so I might give it a try if she was admirable to me apart from her size (which simply wouldn't be my preference if she was really skinny).


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 19, 2008)

Speaking as a fat girl, and a very confident/balanced one, if you consider dating/being with fat girls "indulging a fetish"... then I implore you to date skinny women exclusively. 

Thanks.


----------



## Leonard (Oct 19, 2008)

You know, every once in a great while I try to date a thin woman. You know, see how the other half lives. Sadly, every attempt ends in humiliating disaster. They usually aren't even that thin as far as thin goes, either! It's like, my eyes can appreciate the beauty of a thin woman, and in some rare cases even lust for them, but every time it comes down to the bam bam boogie my penis is all like, "I ask for a big, juicy bass and you give me a fish stick? Why Leonard, why?"

Then my penis and I have to go to couples counseling, which usually involves the internet and a therapist named Dr. Jergens.

I've pretty much just accepted that, because I am attracted to fat girls, a thin girl will just never be able to do it for me, no matter how much I like her. What worries me sometimes is that, as years go by, my tastes seem to be leaning towards larger and larger women. A semi-plump, curvy girl that totally would have set my boat afloat three years ago wouldn't even stand a chance now. 

Now, I am as of this moment in an awesome relationship with a big sexy lady and I couldn't be more pleased, but I just get a little nervous as I watch my tastes become more and more limited, you know?

It's very true, for me at least, that once you go fat you never go back. But what if I meet someone somewhere down the line who's really special but she's only (gasp) on the shy side of two hundred and I want to go back but I can't? What then?


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Oct 19, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> quarter of the girl .. quarter of the girl ..
> 
> maybe if the previous girl I dated was like .. 1,200lbs .. quarter of that would work for me.
> 
> ...



I love you! 



mfdoom said:


> tried it, incidentally. my findings were:
> 
> no no no no no no no no no no no



Yes, I also love you too!



Blackjack said:


> In my experience, she was a great person, but my penis wall all like AH AH AH!.
> 
> (woot for _Jurassic Park _soundbytes!)



Your sir, are also, very much loved by me!



BigBeautifulMe said:


> I am BBMe, and I approve this thread.
> 
> At the very least, I approve the responses!
> 
> View attachment 51866



You my dear, I love and agreed! Awesome thread! 



Jon Blaze said:


> I made it cool to be an allrounder. Haha.
> 
> But that's exactly how I do it though. My preference (I have no problem with you using "Fetish" if that applies to you [Endless debate I don't want to start *Whistles*]) is something that always changes because I try to appreciate women that appeal to me the way they come. It doesn't always work  , but I try.



Stay away from the skinny side Mr B, or else me and you will have to have crucial talks!!!!!!! You have been warned!



KHayes666 said:


> I date skinny girls no problem. I'm a lot more attracted to fat girls but I go for personality over looks.
> 
> Laugh all you want but if you put a 120 pound girl who lives close, can pay bills, be kind to my family and is an all around sweetheart and a 320 pound girl who has no job, is pretty much a bitch to everyone and lives 100 miles away.....I'll take the thin girl. Now if you reverse it and the 320 lb girl is super sweet and the 120 lb girl is a bitch, I'd go with the 320 lb girl.
> 
> I'm forever an F/A, but if my perfect match just so happens to be small, I won't mind.



Dude!!! Please!!!!! Dont make me come over that pond and bitch slap you for this!!!! FAT FAT FAT FAT FAT FAT FAT is quite obviously where its at...and if its british too.....well your definately onto a winner!  



AnnMarie said:


> Speaking as a fat girl, and a very confident/balanced one, if you consider dating/being with fat girls "indulging a fetish"... then I implore you to date skinny women exclusively.
> 
> Thanks.



Can I get a woot woot? "WOOT WOOT"! The voice of reason! 



Leonard said:


> You know, every once in a great while I try to date a thin woman. You know, see how the other half lives. Sadly, every attempt ends in humiliating disaster. They usually aren't even that thin as far as thin goes, either! It's like, my eyes can appreciate the beauty of a thin woman, and in some rare cases even lust for them, but every time it comes down to the bam bam boogie my penis is all like, "I ask for a big, juicy bass and you give me a fish stick? Why Leonard, why?"
> 
> Then my penis and I have to go to couples counseling, which usually involves the internet and a therapist named Dr. Jergens.
> 
> ...



Dude, I actually did, Laugh out loud and nearly choke on my 4th double chocolate chip cookie as I read this! 

The answer is simple boys! Keep living in the fat lane!!!!


----------



## Leonard (Oct 19, 2008)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> The answer is simple boys! Keep living in the fat lane!!!!



Yeah, but see, what if the fat lane becomes too narrow and I lose control of my Cadillac Escalade and crash through the guard rail and into the canyon below? What then?


----------



## kayrae (Oct 19, 2008)

Oh Leonard... at least you're on dims so you're likely to meet another woman with your size preference.


----------



## furious styles (Oct 19, 2008)

Leonard said:


> amazing post



you're still pretty much my favorite poster. btw ditto 100% of that.


----------



## B68 (Oct 19, 2008)

The only thing that could sexually attract me in a thin woman, is thinking about a BBW thigh she could fit in

My drive over BBW boulevard takes a 100 years. No exits. No substitutes. That's how MY life works. Even if it means i never get IT again. Not kidding.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Oct 19, 2008)

B68 said:


> The only thing that could sexually attract me in a thin woman, is thinking about a BBW thigh she could fit in
> 
> My drive over BBW boulevard takes a 100 years. No exits. No substitutes. That's how MY life works. Even if it means i never get IT again. Not kidding.


See, thats what I like! Cold, hard dedication and loyalty to the cause! lol!!!!


----------



## B68 (Oct 19, 2008)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> See, thats what I like! Cold, hard dedication and loyalty to the cause! lol!!!!



You... you just described my ehh...


----------



## mediaboy (Oct 19, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> tried it, incidentally. my findings were:
> 
> no no no no no no no no no no no



seconded with _gusto_


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 19, 2008)

They tried to make me date a thin chick, but I said NO, NO, NO!​
View attachment justin_amy.JPG​


----------



## James (Oct 19, 2008)

and here we go again.....

According to a poll I started a few months back, 2/3 of self-identified 'FAs' consider themselves to be 'bi-sizual'. 

Frankly, in spite of that poll result, I dont believe that two thirds of FA's are equally attracted to thin women as they are fat ones. 

I remember how I felt when I was in the closet as a teen. I remember _wishing_ that it was the case that I could see beauty in thin women... Its difficult to be 'different' and its tempting to represent yourself as someone who can be the 'same' as everybody else.... but when you are an FA... you are an FA. You cant change that, even if you want to pretend that you aren't for whatever vain or weak-minded reason.

I'm not saying that it isnt possible to be bi-sizual... but I am simply calling bullshit that such a high proportion of 'FAs' actually are bi-sizual and not simply wishing that they were.... 

grrr... sorry... this is a bit of a pet peeve of mine


----------



## Littleghost (Oct 20, 2008)

> lately, I have been indulging in my fettish alot. but i really want to try someting new. lately I have been looking at skinny girls with some in interest. Wouldn't a bit of contrast be cool wouldn't it be cool to date a girl who is only a quarter of the wieght you are used to. It would be such a different experience and i think it would make for some awesome contrast. Does any other FA's feel like that or is it OK to be an allrounder?



My algebra was always a bit crappy so bear with me on this, but:


physical attraction __X__ BBW__X__(My happiness - 1/2 interest) = 1 whole FA
______________________4

ummmmm........ No, it's just not adding up.


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 20, 2008)

James said:


> and here we go again.....
> 
> According to a poll I started a few months back, 2/3 of self-identified 'FAs' consider themselves to be 'bi-sizual'.
> 
> ...



I don't remember if I actually ever ended up posting on that thread, but I really DO love all sizes. It's just that fat is so much better.

So it's not "equal" attraction for non-fat or thin, no way, but there is some attraction.


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 20, 2008)

James said:


> and here we go again.....
> 
> According to a poll I started a few months back, 2/3 of self-identified 'FAs' consider themselves to be 'bi-sizual'.
> 
> ...



Is it so hard to believe?

Why can't someone love a person for who they are and then focus on their positives rather than a negatives.

Thin girls can have big butts, big boobs, they can probably have a little potbelly....doesn't mean the girls have to be huge to have something an F/A would want in a girl.

Again, If a certain british bbw who's as sweet as she is fat asks me out and a little bitch asks me out....I'd be packing my bags for the UK in 3 seconds.

Relationships should be about being able to have fun with someone, being able to cry with someone and being there for someone as much as it is physical. If you're a single male f/a and someone who's smaller can make you happy do you REALLY have to turn her down?


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Oct 20, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> If you're a single male f/a and someone who's smaller can make you happy do you REALLY have to turn her down?



Well, if you've got any integrity when it comes to your preferences, yes, yes you do.

If you're going to settle for some one who has everything you want in a person besides being physically what you're interested in, you're just setting yourself and that person up for an eventual confrontation and relationship meltdown. Like when you're wishing she were fatter or you catch yourself looking at other bigger women or you're thinking of ways to tell her that you want her to gain weight.

If you're going to settle for a thin girl when you know what you truly desire, you're not an FA, you're just some one who takes what they can get.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Oct 20, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> They tried to make me date a thin chick, but I said NO, NO, NO!​
> View attachment 51917​



hahah!

ok

1. That is horrifying, but hey, look how skinny I am, maybe I could get some of the FAs on this board to hook up with me due to my dazzling personality.

2. I need a new picture on my profile, because I see where this template is coming from.


----------



## KendraLee (Oct 20, 2008)

AnnMarie said:


> Speaking as a fat girl, and a very confident/balanced one, if you consider dating/being with fat girls "indulging a fetish"... then I implore you to date skinny women exclusively.
> 
> Thanks.



Thankyou for this, I HATE being referred to as a fetish!


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 20, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Well, if you've got any integrity when it comes to your preferences, yes, yes you do.
> 
> If you're going to settle for some one who has everything you want in a person besides being physically what you're interested in, you're just setting yourself and that person up for an eventual confrontation and relationship meltdown. Like when you're wishing she were fatter or you catch yourself looking at other bigger women or you're thinking of ways to tell her that you want her to gain weight.
> 
> If you're going to settle for a thin girl when you know what you truly desire, you're not an FA, you're just some one who takes what they can get.



When it comes to integrity, I'd be the first to tell someone I'm attracted to big girls, that's never been a problem. In fact I can't even shut my friends up anymore, anytime we're at a bar/club/restaurant and a fat girl walks by they go "Hayes special!" doesn't bother me at all, hell I like it.

Now, I've never had a problem with dating a smaller girl and wishing she were bigger. Hell i've dated big girls and didn't wish they were bigger either, its all a matter of what makes us both happy. If a thin or fat girl doesn't want to gain weight, I won't force her to nor hint at it, I'd only let it be known if it happened I wouldn't complain. 

Everyone catches their significant other checking out someone in life, its normal. Hell, cameramen doing photoshoots for paysites HAVE to check someone out in order to work with them to accentuate their positives.

I'm no angel myself, if someone's ass ugly or does something incredibly stupid on a frequent basis then I definately will put my foot down. Everyone knows when it comes to class I was never at the head of it. However, what I truly desire is a woman who can support herself, beautiful, family friendly and always fun to hang out with. If that's taking what I can get, so be it.


----------



## KendraLee (Oct 20, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> When it comes to integrity, I'd be the first to tell someone I'm attracted to big girls, that's never been a problem. In fact I can't even shut my friends up anymore, anytime we're at a bar/club/restaurant and a fat girl walks by they go "Hayes special!" doesn't bother me at all, hell I like it.
> 
> Now, I've never had a problem with dating a smaller girl and wishing she were bigger. Hell i've dated big girls and didn't wish they were bigger either, its all a matter of what makes us both happy. If a thin or fat girl doesn't want to gain weight, I won't force her to nor hint at it, I'd only let it be known if it happened I wouldn't complain.
> 
> ...



I understand where you are coming from Kevin. I think you are just looking for love period and are pretty much accepting of whatever form it may come in as long as its real. Thats not settling, its being an honest open minded person


----------



## Haunted (Oct 20, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> When it comes to integrity, I'd be the first to tell someone I'm attracted to big girls, that's never been a problem. In fact I can't even shut my friends up anymore, anytime we're at a bar/club/restaurant and a fat girl walks by they go "Hayes special!" doesn't bother me at all, hell I like it.
> 
> Now, I've never had a problem with dating a smaller girl and wishing she were bigger. Hell i've dated big girls and didn't wish they were bigger either, its all a matter of what makes us both happy. If a thin or fat girl doesn't want to gain weight, I won't force her to nor hint at it, I'd only let it be known if it happened I wouldn't complain.
> 
> ...



I follow you totally and there's alot of discusion about what is it about big and how big and why not thin, I think honestly for me thin really just does nothing for me. but i could go anywhere from Chubby to ssbbw, whats important for me is that she is happy with herself i understand everyone has there little hangups but i want her to know that i love her, I love her size and i don't want her to feel like she has to change for me, and for some reason self confidence is a incredibly attractive to me. before i knew anything about Fa's i thought it was all about confidence deep down size never matters it's how the person carries themselves, how much confidence they ooze and that may be true in the big picture


----------



## Redhotphatgirl (Oct 20, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> I dated my own leg for a while, it was pretty hot. Then I figured out what was going on.


cracking up out loud in a still house.


----------



## Redhotphatgirl (Oct 20, 2008)

AnnMarie said:


> Speaking as a fat girl, and a very confident/balanced one, if you consider dating/being with fat girls "indulging a fetish"... then I implore you to date skinny women exclusively.
> 
> Thanks.



I thought this same thing.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 20, 2008)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Stay away from the skinny side Mr B, or else me and you will have to have crucial talks!!!!!!! You have been warned!



Then we should talk, because I'm never strict to one side. We can chat about this in private if you'd like. I'll be a gentleman with my every reply (Or retort just kidding )


----------



## marlowegarp (Oct 21, 2008)

As I believe I've articulated before, I wish that I had an inner beauty fetish. 

Whether what I do have is a fetish or not (and I am inclined to think not), I am in the BBW/SSBBW cult. I bring them food, I drink their Kool-Aid, I have there sweet, seraphic voices playing over a loudspeaker as I labor away in their fields. And I couldn't be happier. 

On a side note, a certain ravishing Brit (who is not James) should see this:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Captain_Midlands


----------



## S13Drifter (Oct 21, 2008)

the saying is very true. Aparently there is not turning back for me. My veiw of what "skinny" is what some of my friends call "fat" and what they call "slim & sexy", i call "Holy radioactive jellybeans batman! Get a burger, they'res kids in kenya biger than her."


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 21, 2008)

ClickFa said:


> What, like.... date just her leg, or something? I'll admit, that would be different.
> 
> ClickFA



No way. What would anyone get out of dating a leg? I mean something more macabre and inventive: since all he wants is to experience the contrast of fat to thin, have the fat girl drawn and quartered, date each quarter for a while, and then have the fat girl's body put back together again _a la _Frankenstein's monster. I mean, all he wants is the contrast, right?! Who needs to go for subtlety, then? Only makes sense to go this route, in fact.

I honestly don't think it's the worst idea going out there.


----------



## Leonard (Oct 21, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> you're still pretty much my favorite poster. btw ditto 100% of that.



Thank you, mfdoom. Good to hear there's someone who can relate to this. 

It's not that I'm in any way on the fence about my preferences. I'm just about one of the more vocal FA's you'll meet. Certainly the most vocal FA _I've_ met anyway. I'm talking about _in person_.

The flint that sparked these thoughts, if you will, is a few months ago I ran into a girl I hadn't seen in about four years. We dated briefly, and during that period I pretty much considered her my ideal woman in terms of appearance. She was about 5’7 and a very curvy and thick 180 lbs. Well, four years later she hadn’t changed a bit, but my tastes sure had. My girlfriend outweighs her by about a hundred pounds and I believe she is my ideal woman in terms of both appearance and personality. 

Now, our paths converged and diverged again just a quickly, but the run-in got me thinking. What if I had been single when I bumped into her? I mean, this is a girl teenage Leonard had thought was his soul mate four short years ago. What if I’d tried to start things up again? I’ll tell you what would happen: we’d jump into bed only find that, though my mind was willing, my beastly desires could no longer be satisfied by her buxom but not-quite-fat form. I guess it just bums me out that my tastes have grown to exclude someone who used to mean a lot to me. Does that make any sense?


----------



## B68 (Oct 21, 2008)

Leonard said:


> Now, our paths converged and diverged again just a quickly, but the run-in got me thinking. What if I had been single when I bumped into her? I mean, this is a girl teenage Leonard had thought was his soul mate four short years ago. What if Id tried to start things up again? Ill tell you what would happen: wed jump into bed only find that, though my mind was willing, my beastly desires could no longer be satisfied by her buxom but not-quite-fat form. I guess it just bums me out that my tastes have grown to exclude someone who used to mean a lot to me. Does that make any sense?



Yes, it makes sense. I think many FA's had similar experiences. I had a major crush on a slim girl when i was 12. But when i thought about having sex with her nothing happened. I allready knew i was an FA, but from that point i started to realise what the consequences are. You have to stay on track if you want things to work.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Oct 21, 2008)

Jon Blaze said:


> Then we should talk, because I'm never strict to one side. We can chat about this in private if you'd like. I'll be a gentleman with my every reply (Or retort just kidding )



I was just joking silly! 



marlowegarp said:


> As I believe I've articulated before, I wish that I had an inner beauty fetish.
> 
> Whether what I do have is a fetish or not (and I am inclined to think not), I am in the BBW/SSBBW cult. I bring them food, I drink their Kool-Aid, I have there sweet, seraphic voices playing over a loudspeaker as I labor away in their fields. And I couldn't be happier.
> 
> ...



Ohhhhhhhhhhhh Cap'n Midlands! hehe thanks! I wonder if he talks like me too!!!!!! Black Country lingo and all! An if you did mean me....well thanks for calling me 'ravishing' very flattered! hehe


----------



## Cors (Oct 21, 2008)

As long as you know what you are getting into and have realistic expectations, I am all for it. Just don't end up taking your sexual frustration out on the skinny girl or worse still, expect her to start gaining. 

My ex absolutely loves bigger women. She said she was attracted to me in spite of my weight (I am a natural size 0) and it helped that I have "fat boobs", but my lack of curves in other areas got to her after a while. She did complain a lot about my bones sticking out and tried her best to manipulate me into eating more and exercising less. Her plans didn't materialize, but they resulted in a lot of tension. 

I believe that if you love someone, even if they are not your physical ideal, you will learn to work with what you have and grow to appreciate it over time even though your core preference is unlikely to change.


----------



## benzdiesel (Oct 21, 2008)

I want to apologize in advance for how long this may get. The point of my spiel here IS related to the thread, but I never can just say something without clarifying it.

I think a lot depends on what you look for in the relationship, as well as how seriously, permanently determined you are in your preferences.

My personal case is sort of bi-sizual... I guess a fair disclaimer before I even get any further in this post would be that just based on some personal choices, the physical side of any hypothetical relationship (I've been unattached my whole life, pretty much...) - is really a non-issue at least for the moment. Even as a 19-year-old free-thinking college student, there are still (and always have been) just enough grandfatherish bones in my body to keep "purely sexual attraction" a complete irrelevance in these matters. I've got physical attraction, certainly, but it would never be the starting point of a relationship for me, rather something that came along later in the game.

That being disclaimed... I've known for years that it was always the larger girls that I noticed first... in classrooms, on sidewalks, wherever... I never did understand why people around me would let their jaws hit the floor when some beanpole walked past them and then ignored or laughed at the ones who actually had some decent size to them. So, at least from that point of view, I do have an excuse for being here. One of my best friends for years was 5'6 and probably well over 200lbs, and I always did appreciate that about her. It was always the ones that size or bigger, or at the very least the ones who looked as if they might be headed that way, who got my eyes' attention. Long story short, on the physical side I'm definitely oriented towards "anything-but-skinny". 

But... I'll fight my tendency to beat around the bush, a bit... It's not that they couldn't have turned out to be the perfect match for me, but I still would never have felt good about walking up and introducing myself to somebody, and trying to investigate relationships with them, based only on physical attraction. That's not that if somebody was randomly interested in ME that I'd turn them down without a chance, but it's just that I always felt it was more important for me personally to already be friends with them, get to know them, and have sort of a bond with them before I ever thought about trying to move further with them. I guess where I'm trying to go with this is that although I'm physically more attracted to larger girls, the only two times (Yeah, I never got out that much :blush: ) that I've ever seriously tried to work up the nerve to try to start a relationship, she was average-sized in both cases. Neither one of them was bone-skinny, but neither of them had anything to attract a dedicated "only-BBW" person either... at best they'd both go into the "slightly curvy" or in one case the "maybe a bit extra here and there" category. 

The point, finally: my thoughts on the original subject are that at least in my case, considering that although I'm physically a FA, it's not the only thing that matters to me-- : I think it's definitely a possibility for FAs and skinny girls to make a good working match, provided that the people involved are capable of a few compromises here and there. The times I was serious about people, as I was mentally working through all the complications and issues that I was able to invent to worry myself with, I decided that although my main attraction to them was the relationship I already had with them as friends and who they were as people - although they weren't my physical "best in the world" I certainly felt that I was attracted enough to them in that way as well to make it worth having a relationship (if I had ever tried it). If I were more exclusively a FA then maybe my situation would have been different... but there is at least a category of us out here that could maintain and enjoy a relationship with an average-sized girl despite our sizual orientations, if we loved her for other reasons as well. 

Sorry that got so circuitous.


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 21, 2008)

benzdiesel said:


> I want to apologize in advance for how long this may get. The point of my spiel here IS related to the thread, but I never can just say something without clarifying it.
> 
> I think a lot depends on what you look for in the relationship, as well as how seriously, permanently determined you are in your preferences.
> 
> ...



I've got _the_ answer to your quandary--"more attracted to fat women, but want to be in relationships based on more than appearance."

Befriend and get to know more fat women. You'll find us not so different from your average sized female friends. Then wait to see what happens.

Or am I just stating the obvious?


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Oct 21, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> I've got _the_ answer to your quandary--"more attracted to fat women, but want to be in relationships based on more than appearance."
> 
> Befriend and get to know more fat women. You'll find us not so different from your average sized female friends. Then wait to see what happens.
> 
> Or am I just stating the obvious?


For once, I have to agree with you!


----------



## Haunted (Oct 21, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> I've got a solution to your quandary--"more attracted to fat women, but want to be in relationships based on more than appearance."
> 
> Befriend and get to know more fat women. You'll find us not so different from your average sized female friends. Then wait to see what happens.
> 
> Or am I just stating the obvious?



I agree and In my case it would only end up in me denying A huge physical attraction That i have, I know i could have a good relationship with a thinner woman and though it may sound Shallow the physical is equally important to a Long Happy Relationship, But thats Just Me


----------



## Haunted (Oct 21, 2008)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> For once, I have to agree with you!



WHA WHA WHAT!!!!!!!!!:shocked:​


----------



## benzdiesel (Oct 21, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> I've got _the_ answer to your quandary--"more attracted to fat women, but want to be in relationships based on more than appearance."
> 
> Befriend and get to know more fat women. You'll find us not so different from your average sized female friends. Then wait to see what happens.
> 
> Or am I just stating the obvious?



Good point - I didn't mean to sound like I categorized being friends with somebody differently depending on their size... I was sort of trying to say that I was friends with both anyway and the only times I'd ever been seriously interested in one of them, they had just happened to not be fat. Didn't mean to suggest that anything I had with the larger ones wasn't based on friendship too ... :blush:sorry. 

I think a large part of it is that I'm not the most sociable person around, I'm friendly and nice to people but not exactly outgoing - and although I'm comfortable with myself (I'm 6'4 with 310 still-quite-obvious lbs) I'm also comfortably aware of the fact that many of my friends are more preferenced towards the tanned movie star type... and so that's another reason I hesitate to rush right out to try to move things along faster with people. My point is that I never have found it easy to "Go out and befriend people", much less "Go out and boldly try to find out if they're interested"... I sort of end up just gradually starting to talk to people if I run into them enough times. Therefore, it's not exactly a "More attracted to fat but any relationship I started wouldn't ever be deep enough" - it's more like "More attracted to fat but too bad at going-out-and-making-friends to selectively try to befriend them when I see them."

Edit: If I'm stepping on any toes here, it's not intentional. Just trying to clarify things a little... don't let me derail things


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 21, 2008)

benzdiesel said:


> Good point - I didn't mean to sound like I categorized being friends with somebody differently depending on their size... I was sort of trying to say that I was friends with both anyway and the only times I'd ever been seriously interested in one of them, they had just happened to not be fat. Didn't mean to suggest that anything I had with the larger ones wasn't based on friendship too ... :blush:sorry.
> 
> I think a large part of it is that I'm not the most sociable person around, I'm friendly and nice to people but not exactly outgoing - and although I'm comfortable with myself (I'm 6'4 with 310 still-quite-obvious lbs) I'm also comfortably aware of the fact that many of my friends are more preferenced towards the tanned movie star type... and so that's another reason I hesitate to rush right out to try to move things along faster with people. My point is that I never have found it easy to "Go out and befriend people", much less "Go out and boldly try to find out if they're interested"... I sort of end up just gradually starting to talk to people if I run into them enough times. Therefore, it's not exactly a "More attracted to fat but any relationship I started wouldn't ever be deep enough" - it's more like "More attracted to fat but too bad at going-out-and-making-friends to selectively try to befriend them when I see them."
> 
> Edit: If I'm stepping on any toes here, it's not intentional. Just trying to clarify things a little... don't let me derail things




Did you mention you were 19? Give it time. It gets easier finding a way to be comfortable in your own skin.

You come across as easygoing and intelligent. So, yeah... Give it time. 

(And be friendly to fat girls at every opportunity )


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 21, 2008)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> For once, I have to agree with you!



If you agree with my position above, then you've agreed with me more than once. On Dimensions I've been _very_ vocal about fat admirers treating fatties with respect.

Glad to know I rang you bell, even if just this once. 

ETA: I sometimes agree with you. Not always, though. Which is, I think, how it is between most people.


----------



## elle camino (Oct 21, 2008)

hrm. 
on the one hand, of course physical attraction is crucial and its absence pretty much erases any point a sexual relationship might have, but on the other hand...isn't physical attraction, at least in part, also cerebral? i know it's a question that's been posed before in this thread, but does intellectual/emotional compatibility not have _any_ effect on whether or not you're physically attracted to a person? it does in my experience, but that's just me. 
i'll spare everyone the rest of my long winded blahblahs on the subject and just add that it's threads like this that i think at least in some small way contribute to my growing concern that to a 'true' FA, it's really _not_ what's on the inside that counts, even a little bit. what it really might come down to is who's the larger bag-o-fat, and who gives a crap what's upstairs.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Oct 21, 2008)

elle camino said:


> hrm.
> on the one hand, of course physical attraction is crucial and its absence pretty much erases any point a sexual relationship might have, but on the other hand...isn't physical attraction, at least in part, also cerebral? i know it's a question that's been posed before in this thread, but does intellectual/emotional compatibility not have _any_ effect on whether or not you're physically attracted to a person? it does in my experience, but that's just me.



interesting...i have to agree. while i certainly love BBW's, i've been attracted to thinner girls before, and i'm certain that i'll continue to be bi-sizual as long as there are women of all sizes that carry themselves in a way that i can't ignore. just that the thinner ones needa probably eat something


----------



## furious styles (Oct 21, 2008)

elle camino said:


> hrm.
> on the one hand, of course physical attraction is crucial and its absence pretty much erases any point a sexual relationship might have, but on the other hand...isn't physical attraction, at least in part, also cerebral? i know it's a question that's been posed before in this thread, but does intellectual/emotional compatibility not have _any_ effect on whether or not you're physically attracted to a person? it does in my experience, but that's just me.
> i'll spare everyone the rest of my long winded blahblahs on the subject and just add that it's threads like this that i think at least in some small way contribute to my growing concern that to a 'true' FA, it's really _not_ what's on the inside that counts, even a little bit. what it really might come down to is who's the larger bag-o-fat, and who gives a crap what's upstairs.



you mean that .. *gasp* ... joe-bob FA is like joe-bob normal guy? mainly concerned with the sex? yes. is it really that surprising? i think that this is a critique more of males .. not so much FA-centric. (maybe i can speak frankly on this because, due to the fact i'm a male, i've been exposed to thousands of guys who look at girls as tits+vagina?)

if anything, i suppose you could say that FAs are more obsessed with sex than the average guy (due to repression?). but i think that's somewhat skewed by behavior of individuals on this forum, where _most_ people are kind of obsessed with appearance (or issues regarding) in some way or another. not to say it's a bad thing, when people find places like this they finally CAN act that way and it feels great.

i'll probably write more about this later or something. in summation decent human beings will not see each other as pieces of meat and nigh else, with or without a side of fat.


----------



## benzdiesel (Oct 22, 2008)

elle camino said:


> hrm.
> on the one hand, of course physical attraction is crucial and its absence pretty much erases any point a sexual relationship might have, but on the other hand...isn't physical attraction, at least in part, also cerebral? i know it's a question that's been posed before in this thread, but does intellectual/emotional compatibility not have _any_ effect on whether or not you're physically attracted to a person? it does in my experience, but that's just me.



I think it absolutely has an effect... in two sentences you've figured out one of the main things I was trying to get out in that mini-novel I wrote up there :doh:


----------



## roddles (Oct 23, 2008)

Why cant someone be attracted to inner beauty?

I AM bi sizual (good word) so that means if the right girl comes along, if she is big or skinny it doesn't matter. AND I wont try to change her either so there wont be any pressure to gain or lose weight I will just love her the way she is. That's the way it should be. It does not mean I am not true FA, just also have some respect for women and the way they are. You cant expect to change someone and be happy, you must love them for exactly as they are rom the start. If they grow in the way you like after, thats just lucky.

I was with A big girl before and even though I was physically very attracted to her, she was a total bitch. I had to look at the total picture, like will she be a good mother for my kids? etc etc etc.

P.S. the words "fetish" and "indulgance" are probably a bit derogatory. I should use the word "preference" I apologize to anyone that was offended by this


----------



## kennyg-uk (Oct 23, 2008)

Looking back at girls I have dated over the years, I reckon a good 85% or so would be plus size.

The last few experiences I've had with BBW's I've met have been bad. One girl I met a couple of months ago was engaged, something I only found out through her friends later on. A girl I met a few weeks ago was also fooling around with me only for me to learn that she has a boyfriend fighting out in Afghanistan. They both made excuses about their partners not treating them right etc but surely going off looking for random play isn't the answer! back near the start of the year I also had another bad experience where I found where I stod with a girl I was seeing because her Relationship status updated on facebook. Lovely.

Oh, and I nearly forgot about this girl from a BBW dating site, she was flirting with pretty much every bloke on the site but I then found out from a couple of people I knew from the site she still had a live in boyfriend so was doing the site for attention.

So with all that in mind I wouldn't rule out dating a "Skinny Girl" if she was a nice person and wasn't pulling any crazy stunts.


----------



## exile in thighville (Oct 29, 2008)

I'd date a skinny girl again. Plenty of good reasons.

1. It's not my preference but I don't count out the possibility that worthy people of any size transcend preference (I do not consider myself bisizual, these would be hypothetically be true exceptions)

2. It would indeed be interesting to do now, having explored fat admiration for a while. I predict I'd get bored, but why resist if the opportunity arises?

3. To piss off anyone who passes judgment on me about who I can or can't date...ax swings both ways. I'm not comfortable with a lot of this "I can't date a bisizual" stuff I hear from boarders. I don't give a shit if a girl dated fat guys before me, why should my record be held to a standard?


----------



## exile in thighville (Oct 29, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Why not just divide the last fat girl you dated into four parts? That way you get four different "experiences," and they're all a "quarter of the size."
> 
> Hey, as long as you get to experience a "contrast." Anything goes, right?



abrasive much


----------



## kennyg-uk (Oct 30, 2008)

exile in thighville said:


> I'd date a skinny girl again. Plenty of good reasons.
> 
> 1. It's not my preference but I don't count out the possibility that worthy people of any size transcend preference (I do not consider myself bisizual, these would be hypothetically be true exceptions)
> 
> ...



Agreed 1 million percent. Reading through some of the posts on here, it seems because a girl has been used for one night stands in the past they then expect the next guy to come along wearing an "I date fat chicks" t-shirt and to march up and down the street waving his "I am an FA" placard at one and all. How about not making such a big deal out of it and getting on with it? I've seen plenty of Normal Guy with a "BBW" relationships where her weight is never an issue or really discussed and the guy isn't pigeon holed as an FA because his girlfriend is a size whatever.


----------



## exile in thighville (Oct 30, 2008)

kennyg-uk said:


> Agreed 1 million percent. Reading through some of the posts on here, it seems because a girl has been used for one night stands in the past they then expect the next guy to come along wearing an "I date fat chicks" t-shirt and to march up and down the street waving his "I am an FA" placard at one and all. How about not making such a big deal out of it and getting on with it? I've seen plenty of Normal Guy with a "BBW" relationships where her weight is never an issue or really discussed and the guy isn't pigeon holed as an FA because his girlfriend is a size whatever.



Well, let me clarify: I _am_ a flag-waving FA, I pigeonhole myself. I'm attracted to one thin chick for every 70-80 fat chicks. I do think it's important to be passionate about your partner's specific body type, which is sexier than simply being all-accepting. But there are different ways to be passionate; if I'm looking at theoretical lesbian feeder porn, of which there is sadly little, I could go with a thin girl feeding a fat girl (hot contrast) or a fat girl feeding another fat girl (two fat girls!). Or with body types: I love big breasts but if a girl has small ones and it accentuates her belly, I can be passionate about her shape either way. It just all has to be relative to a turn-on. The worst thing for me would be just a totally static reaction to whatever kind of girls come along. It's polite but unambitious. If I was attracted to a thin girl, there would have to be some kind of delicious taboo and challenge to it, trying to reinvent my techniques and repertoire for handling rolls and folds to translate to the basics again.


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 30, 2008)

exile in thighville said:


> Well, let me clarify: I _am_ a flag-waving FA, I pigeonhole myself. I'm attracted to one thin chick for every 70-80 fat chicks. I do think it's important to be passionate about your partner's specific body type, which is sexier than simply being all-accepting. But there are different ways to be passionate; if I'm looking at theoretical lesbian feeder porn, of which there is sadly little, I could go with a thin girl feeding a fat girl (hot contrast) or a fat girl feeding another fat girl (two fat girls!). Or with body types: I love big breasts but if a girl has small ones and it accentuates her belly, I can be passionate about her shape either way. It just all has to be relative to a turn-on. The worst thing for me would be just a totally static reaction to whatever kind of girls come along. It's polite but unambitious. If I was attracted to a thin girl, there would have to be some kind of delicious taboo and challenge to it, trying to reinvent my techniques and repertoire for handling rolls and folds to translate to the basics again.



Can I get an amen? A-MEN

I second the emotion for liking girls for who they are, skinny, fat, obese...if you're attracted to her then its all good.


----------



## marlowegarp (Nov 1, 2008)

This thread has brought to my attention the alarming lack of lesbian feeder porn. Whoever the next president is, he will have to have some real solutions to this.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Nov 1, 2008)

exile in thighville said:


> Well, let me clarify: I _am_ a flag-waving FA, I pigeonhole myself. I'm attracted to one thin chick for every 70-80 fat chicks. I do think it's important to be passionate about your partner's specific body type, which is sexier than simply being all-accepting. But there are different ways to be passionate; if I'm looking at theoretical lesbian feeder porn, of which there is sadly little, I could go with a thin girl feeding a fat girl (hot contrast) or a fat girl feeding another fat girl (two fat girls!). Or with body types: I love big breasts but if a girl has small ones and it accentuates her belly, I can be passionate about her shape either way. It just all has to be relative to a turn-on. The worst thing for me would be just a totally static reaction to whatever kind of girls come along. It's polite but unambitious. If I was attracted to a thin girl, there would have to be some kind of delicious taboo and challenge to it, trying to reinvent my techniques and repertoire for handling rolls and folds to translate to the basics again.



Agreed, and I think this is where the confusion with the whole concept of biszuality comes in the play I think. 

My ratio is alot closer to being equal than yours, but I can't say I'm attracted to thin women the same way I'm attracted to fat women. Not that it's automatically more or less for either side, but it's different. 

As I told Cold Comfort once: "I may be inexperienced, but I know what I want." lol


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Nov 1, 2008)

I have to say if you like someone just go out with them regardless of size. 
Just go with what you like and you'll be fine. As long a you don't hurt anyone your golden. Go out with whoever you want.


----------



## olwen (Nov 2, 2008)

kennyg-uk said:


> Agreed 1 million percent. Reading through some of the posts on here, it seems because a girl has been used for one night stands in the past they then expect the next guy to come along wearing an "I date fat chicks" t-shirt and to march up and down the street waving his "I am an FA" placard at one and all. How about not making such a big deal out of it and getting on with it? I've seen plenty of Normal Guy with a "BBW" relationships where her weight is never an issue or really discussed and the guy isn't pigeon holed as an FA because his girlfriend is a size whatever.



Hmmm, I think the points you're raising here are two separate issues. One night stands are not specific to FAs and fatties. Thin people go thru that too. Now if an FA disrespects a fat person by using him/her only for sex on a regular basis when the fat person thinks there's more going on, then, well, that's not specific to FAs and fat people either.

...You know I'm not sure I understand what you're trying to say here. But I feel like you're somehow trivializing actual abuse (i.e. when a closet case treats their partner like shit) when it does happen. I've had bad experiences with FAs, but you know I'm sure there are thin women who've had bad experiences with men too. Would you tell them to just get over it? 

I do know that if a fat person ends up in even one relationship with one closeted FA then there better damn well be an expectation of respect from the next person. The next person doesn't need to wear an I heart fatties t-shirt, but that person better be prepared to live and love outside the closet. 

Why does the term "FA" seem to be synonymous with "douchebag" so often around here?


----------



## ChubbyFairy (Feb 10, 2009)

I say what I think:

I'm skinny! (however my nick!...) I'm weight between 100/105 pounds and I find that it could be exciting have a relationship with a FA! I'm also a FA (fat adorer isn't it?) but I would to remain thin... Just I like to cooking and see other people eating and getting fat  It's mine a feeder instinct probably!


----------



## Oirish (Feb 10, 2009)

Variety is the spice of life, right? I consider myself an equal opportunist. There isn't anything wrong with dating a skinny girl (unless she's bulimic/anorexic, in which case she needs help) just like there is nothing wrong with dating a fat girl. Maybe it will really prove to you how much you love BBWs or maybe you'll find you just like women...all shapes all sizes. I think that this is kind of what the size acceptance movement is all about. "Everyone's the same, even if we're different." Besides, hanging out with an FA might be good for a skinny girls attitude toward the more generously proportioned out there.


----------

